# Fort Hood Victims



## shihansmurf (Nov 7, 2009)

Although the name list of the dead and injured is still being released I think it is fitting the we pause and remember those who were murdered or severly wounded by a supposed comrade. 

Rest well, and be at peace.

Till we mett at Fiddler's Green.


(Edited)
*List of dead
13 Killed*


Pfc. Michael Pearson, 21, of Bolingbrook, Illinois
Russell Seager, 51 of Racine, Wisconsin
Sgt. Amy Krueger, 29 of Kiel, Wisconsin
Franceska Valez, 21, Chicago, Illinois . She had just returned from Afghanistan due to pregnancy. She was 3 months pregnant.
Pfc. Aaron Thomas Nemelka, 19, of West Jordan, Utah
Spc. Jason Dean Hunt, 22, of Frederick, Okla
Spc. Kham Xiong, 23, of St. Paul, Minn
Juanita Warman, 55, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - military physician assistant
Mike Cahill, 62, Cameron TX - civilian physician&#8217;s assistant
Capt. John Gaffaney, 56,Williston, N.D - psychiatric nurse
Staff Sgt. Justin M. DeCrow, 32, Plymouth, Ind
Major L. Eduardo Caraveo, 52,Ciudad Juarez, Mexico / Arizona


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## grydth (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 7, 2009)

'


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 7, 2009)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## KELLYG (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Stuey (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 10, 2009)

.

but let me add. Lets not forget all the soldiers who give their lives overseas. As a former soldier, the media focus on these soldiers deaths vs. combat death is starting to perturb me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> .
> 
> but let me add. Lets not forget all the soldiers who give their lives overseas. As a former soldier, the media focus on these soldiers deaths vs. combat death is starting to perturb me.


Agreed, we should never forget those abroad but for now the pain is HERE and the wounds will take so long to heal because it was so close to home... as evident from these photos. :asian: 
http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/photos/2009/11/fort-hood-soldiers-remembered.html#more


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 26, 2009)

.


----------

